# Can wall eye correct itself?



## Donny22 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm curious if anyone has experience with this issue. I have a 4 month old boston terrier and he is wall eyed, which is basically the opposite of cross eyed. I've heard a couple people tell me it can correct itself with age, but I don't have any real world evidence. Anyone had a dog with this condition? 

Here's a pic of what I'm referring to...this pic was taken at 3 months old.


----------



## Donny22 (Oct 14, 2012)

Really no one??


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Misspenny for your respones I have never heard of it.. So is this a matter of a weak muscle in the eye? That focus following wouldn't strengthen it like they do with a lazy eye in humans? Donny22 am sorry for your little one beautiful pup


----------



## Donny22 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, I have read some similar things as well. I guess I was mostly curious if anyone has seen this correct itself with age. Someone mentioned 6 months, so I guess I'll see. My friend said his pug had the same issue as a puppy and grew out of it. 
And yes, he is very happy and healthy, doesn't seem to bother his vision, but I would like to see it correct a bit more.


----------



## Stitches mom (Aug 27, 2020)

Donny22 said:


> I'm curious if anyone has experience with this issue. I have a 4 month old boston terrier and he is wall eyed, which is basically the opposite of cross eyed. I've heard a couple people tell me it can correct itself with age, but I don't have any real world evidence. Anyone had a dog with this condition?
> 
> Here's a pic of what I'm referring to...this pic was taken at 3 months old.
> View attachment 38304


I am getting a pup with this issue and wonder how your puppy did with this throughout his life.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

We'll never know. OP hasn't been here for 8 years. 

Better to start a new thread. Better still, talk to your vet.


----------

